# Xvid Codec - is it safe to download



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Several videos lately that I've wanted to watch seem to need this. Is it a safe download or does it contain malware?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

While the codec itself is legit, I would never download just because some site says I need it.

I have used K-lite - it contains all the codecs you'll need. And if a site says you cannot watch a video without downloading another codec then walk away - it's the safest thing to do.


----------

